# Looking for a hunting Club to join



## Black7Delta (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello, I am new to hunting and would like to join a club. I may be interested in joining your club. I'd  like to find one with military veterans. I'm looking to meet friends and  hunt bear,deer,and turkey.  I would also prefer one with a shooting range. Any  information you could tell me would be appreciated,Ron


----------



## DEERODGERS (Mar 5, 2010)

Check us out and see if we might meet your needs.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=501397, it is a great club, great group of guys, some vets, firefighters and other professionals.  We have an excellent camp area and great hunting. Hope you hear from  you.


----------



## Dan Hazazer (Mar 20, 2010)

We have a great club in Wilkes county, 630 acres, with food plots and stands, limited to 9 or 10 members, most of us are vets, I was Navy and Scott AF (vietnam era) two of the others were also military Army I think, anyways call me evening if you are interested (dues $900) Thanks Dan 1-828-524-5557


----------



## Black7Delta (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys, but i'm looking for a club within an hour of atlanta and dues  around $500 or less.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats atall glass of water to drink! Deer Bears Turkeys Shootingrange 1 hour from atlanta 500 bucks or less My friend I wish u the best


----------



## young gunna (Apr 2, 2010)

www.buckwildhc.com  Dues 550


----------



## Black7Delta (Apr 3, 2010)

I know it's a lot to demand for a hunting club, but it's the only way I can justify paying to hunt when there is a wma with all that just down the road for free.


----------



## Smoke Stick (Apr 13, 2010)

*2 Memberships Avaiable on 3000ac. Talbot Co. Hunting Club*

3000 acre QDM hunt club that has been strictly managed for 21yrs. Privately owned land with a mixture of hardwoods, pines, and cutover. Plenty of Deer, turkey, and a large fishing lake. Over 40 club managed food plots, off-season supplemental feeding & mineral program, 70+ club stands, 1.7 miles of power line, and a 100yd pistol/rifle range. 1800sq/ft clubhouse with living room, large kitchen, 24 bed bunk house, showers, heads, HVAC, satellite TV, high-speed wireless internet access, camper spaces (full hook-up) and a efficiency apartment for spouse or family. Breakfast and dinner provided during hunting season. $1450.00/yr: Contact Bruce at 770-722-4936. 
Check out our web site: www.bigtrackhuntclub.com


----------



## msussmann (May 1, 2010)

*hunting lease*

we are in need of 8 people in our club talbot co 20 miles se of columbus 1000 acres  770 941 8196    marksussmann@att.net


----------



## raymrt (Jun 13, 2010)

We're looking for two members. Established club located between Washington and Crawfordville. East through Athens and Lexington or out I-20 to exit 48. We have three properties; 100, 167, and 198 acres, all close together, food plots on all three as well. Nice 10 point harvested 2008/09 season. VERY FAMILY ORIENTED with women and kids in camp often. 15 members max but seldom more that 7 or 8 in camp at one time. Sometimes only 1 or 2 due to having to make a living. We have a well with water and electricity to your camper or campsite. Deer, turkey, hogs, coyote, and varmits. Several Vietnam vets and we have a 50 shooting range to check sites. Not many rules but the ones we have are enforced. $535.00...call Ray for more information 6787943331


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey my friend! Looks like you have them calling! It was good talking with ya the other night! We'll have to hunt together oneday! TTYL K


----------



## msussmann (Jun 23, 2010)

we need some members for oue club. $600 -1000 acres Talbot Co. --20 miles east of columbus, ga-- we have deer, turkey, home made shooting range (not to be used during hunting hours)  call me 770 941 8196 Mark


----------

